# First Command Weekend



## ffemt8978 (Feb 14, 2006)

As most of you know, I recently became the EMS Training Officer for my department.  Part of the responsibilities include being the command officer for certain weekends, and last weekend was my first time as command.

Friday night, we had a chest pains call.  No big deal.

Saturday eveneing, just before our annual Fireman's Ball, we had a two car MVA with injuries.  We were initially given an incorrect address, so were pretty much on the wrong side of the district when we got the correct information.

Sunday morning we're toned out for a possible structure fire at the river dam.  While in route, we're updated with "Black smoke showing".  We arrive, and set up for initial search since we didn't know where the fire was.  Staff were unable to provide us with which detector alarmed first, so we didn't know where to start our search.  The building was 1400 feet x 100 feet and 200 feet high.  Visibility was zero, and after two hours of searching we still hadn't located any fire.  The fire finally breaks through the roof, and we were able to determine the general area of the fire.  We make initial entry and knock the fire down in about 15 minutes.  The second team in is almost crushed by a 6-ton piece of metal (a thrust collar for a generator) that falls over less than 1 foot from them.

The seat of the fire was several pallets of generator stator coils weighing about 600 lbs per pallet.  It took us 7 hours to get the fire completely out, plus the 2 hours finding the fire made for a long day.

All in all, a hell of a first weekend as command.  I'd rather not do that again any time soon.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow....not bad.  Of course 9 hours on scene for a fire always sucks...as does being dispatched to the wrong side of town for any call....nothing like looking like a bunch of redneck hillbillies with a fire truck in front of the public.

Good Job though.

How are you liking your new position?


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow hell of an initiation. I bet that second team is counting their blessings.  Was is an.."It sucked but I loved every minute of it"  or an "It sucked I wanna go home now." ?


----------



## MMiz (Feb 26, 2006)

Way to start off with a bang!  I'm sure you wont forget that night any time soon.

How many departments responded for the fire?  Did you have to call for mutual aid?

Sounds exciting!  As "command" were you the one staging and organizing outside?  I'm always impressed with the fire command sytem.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 26, 2006)

The fire was actually in another district's area, and we were sent as automatic aid. Since we arrived first, we got command, and when they showed up they didn't want it.

Here's a link to the story, along with some camera shots of the fire damage.

http://www.gcpud.org/hydro/powercams.htm

The first 5 hours, it was "It sucks, but I'm loving every minute of it."  The last 4 hours were, "It sucks and I wanna go home."


----------

